# My new Turbo Train



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

I just purchease this yesterday. Rapido Turbo Via, very limited production, and quite unusual to say the least. Looks like crap in the box, but once on the track it is a thing of beauty. Works extremely well, has many sound/announcement options. Very fast and very very smooth. Not many of them made, so doubt it will get ran very often, but it will draw attention when it goes flying by.

I ran it at the Hobby shop yesterday. Really was quite amazing to say the least. Never thought much about Rapido before, but very glad I bought this train.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's a pretty slick looking train, looks real good at high speed.
Not many do.

Very nice layout as well.

Magic


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Very anxious to see what it will do. Lot os sound options I need to figure out.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Cool train*

PoppetFlatsRR;

That's a very cool looking train! Do you have any info on the prototype?

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Made by an airplane manufacturer. Ran from 1968 to 1982 as near as I can tell. Was very popular, but quite expensive to maintain. Very few made. 

The model was made for a major player at Rapido, can't remember his name. But two days before he passed away, the president asked him what train he wanted them to build, and it was the Turbo train. It has been in process for over 10 years.

About all I know about it so far. Haven't had time to research it much, but will in the next few days. They have one painted with the Amtrac scheme, would have preferred that, but still very glad I got this one.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow that is nice, congratulations. Very nice job on the video and the layout is pretty nice too.
Is one of the tail lights out?


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

"Your layout, your rules." You can invent some sort of tale about how "back in the day" one was brought here as a demonstrator and my railroad ended up with it . . . :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Not my layout, just the train I bought looks like the one in the video. I can't take credit for that layout, way way better than mine. Maybe some day. But very doubtful.


----------



## Oldnewchoo (Aug 31, 2018)

That is SWEET!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Thank you sir. I am really excited about running it on my layout. But in the process of doing the flat land terrain, so track is covered, taped and the like. Maybe this weekend it will get to make a lap on the track.

I ordered the AmTrak version of it, as it fits my layout better. I may just put this one away and keep it pristine. The AmTrak is only 2 locos and three cars. I think it will have a better shot of making my hill. It is supposed to be here by the weekend.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Well the Amtrak arrived, ran about half way around the layout and promptly died. I called Rapido, and they returned my call. Train was sent back a around the 2nd of December. Had hoped it would return before Christmas, but have my doubts I was quite leary of Rapido, have never bought anything from them before. Nearly 600 dollars for a 5 car N scale trail is a good chunk of change. 

I did run the other one at the Club's open house last weekend. It is a slick little train and scoots around the track pretty quickly. 

I also had to send back to Broadway limited SD40's. 13 week turn around. Not impressed with that at all. I think the China problem has more of an affect on our hobby than most thought it would. Hearing of all storts of problems.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, hopefully when you do get everything back they run good and strong. Let's just hope this is not a scale wide issue with manufacturing from China. That would be depressing.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

I know Broadway Limited is having some problems, but their customer service is so good, they are taking care of people. 

ConCor sent me an email explaining their problems, but have resolved getting their molds back and are at work again. Digitrax has finally reopened the doors after the hurricane about did them in. That is about all I know...

Thanks for the good wishes Stan.

I originally wished I had went with HO. But now I am quite happy I am with N scale. I can do a whole lot more with it, just not as much available as the HO scale. Just have to be more creative I guess


----------



## JBrown (Dec 28, 2018)

Have many idems from Rapido....First class all the way...don't worry, they will treat you right!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks JBrown. I was promised it would be back before Christmas, well that has come and went. Have never heard a word from them since I sent it in. No confirmation of reciept. They did seem to be quite professional on the phone. No real complaints at this point, realize the Christmas rush most likely has some affect on it. I bought a Refurbished City of San Francisco B unit. It would not even run. It has to go back tomorrow. 

I am afraid to run the other Rapido Turbo train I have. It has only been ran at the Hobby shop. I have too many tunnels and switches to have a problem train on the track.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

OP, that is a gorgeous train and an amazing layout it was running on in the video.

I remember these turbo trains running in the Northeast corridor up to Boston in the 1970s. They were noisy as all get-out and took forever to accelerate up to speed.

They look to be kind of a double-ended sperm on rails. (Are we allowed to say that?)

OP, very well bought!


----------

